# 4 out of five of my cats have died.



## Siamese (Feb 15, 2006)

Sulfer. He used to be a feral. I saw him slowly close his eyes forever. Mr. Malone. He was playful. He got killed by a racoon. William H. Tabby Boy. Died of old age. My living cat Nicky had to get out of the room when he saw William die. They were best friends. 

Nicky is the only cat left. He is very lonely.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Aww, I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Real sorry to hear of your loses


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So sad! It is so hard to lose your pets. They are truly part of the family. May God bless and comfort you with the knowledge that you will see them again.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh gosh....I am so sorry for the loss of your cats.  How long of a time span was it between each death? It sounds like it was pretty close together.


----------



## Siamese (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess it was pretty close......

A cat a year.  

I'm afread I'll lose my Nicky Lover Kitten Boy this year.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful Siamese cat! I hope he lives to be 20 or more.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, he is gorgeous. I hope that he is as healthy as can be and that he is with you for a long, long, long, long time.


----------



## Siamese (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank You. It means alot to me.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your losses. How heartbreaking to lose them in that space of time. I also wish a long and happy life for your beautiful Siamese.


----------

